# New rule for pier fishing



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Ok, here goes. From now on, it is your duty to not only pickup your garbage but the garbage of others. I have no other alternative to offer, but next time you're waiting for that monster run on your heaver, please spend some time beautifying the pier. I am so sick and tired of slogging through mountains of garbage, dead fish, and used line. It's gotten worse and worse and until they institute public floggings for littering the pier and beach, I'm going to have to pickup after these slobs.

Remember the North Beach thread? Well, they're going to try to do that on alot of public piers before long if the garbage situation doesn't improve. Tybee is still up in the air on that one.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

i know what ya mean im usually doing the same thing but its every where you go the dam trash can sitting right there in front of them and they'll throw the s--t on the ground [ trifefuliant is what they are ]


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I've got on my 8-eye steeltoes, and one of these days, one of those slobs is going to get a boot in the arse. I'm sick and tired of people like that messing up all my fishing spots. I've got the Georgia DNR on my side and soon enough, tickets will be written for littering. Even if it means going to the city council or to the EPA, things will be changed.

Damn tourists.:barf:


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

Ive had to 2 so called ducked away spots closed really nice brackish water bank fishing nice lil beach and the fish were aways in there cause it was like a cove type piece of water , there very last time i was there it took me and a friend 2 hours to clea all that crap up we kinda knew that it was gonna get shut down just becuase of this gosh dern people wake up and smell the coffee cause its surely smelling gud to me  makes me :barf:


----------



## fisher446 (Aug 7, 2003)

If your tired of all the other nasty dirty piers, go to the Apache pier in myrtle beach. They have the best pier in SC. The garbage is picked up 2times a day and they have bathrooms half way up the pier so you dont have to walk back to the tackle shop whilst your fishing


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

been to apache twice in the last couple years, by far the best pier i have ever fished on and far and away the best king rigging on the east coast/


----------



## seabass (Jun 8, 2003)

Fellow Fisherman,
This is what was organized in Maryland a couple of weeks ago to clean up a fishing pier. Maybe you can organixze something similar. 
Go to this link.

http://mysite.verizon.net/vze3msdx/id12.html


----------

